# Recently returned to Hobby



## hawkeye2an (Mar 23, 2010)

I too have recently returned to the hobby. For various reasons (frustrated with local club members' "know it all attitude" and little HELPFUL INFO, moving about the midwest, taking care of my wife's failing health etc, etc, ETC.) about 15 years ago I left, sold my kit collection down to about 20 kits and boxed everything else up. I am now back into building JUST FOR ME. I do go to the occasional club meeting and have decided to only listen to those that have helpful suggestions and ignoring everything else, including ALL the politics. I guess it took me until 52 years old to finally grow up. Having said that, I still like to PLAY WITH MY TOYS !!
I have built all the P-51s and Me/Bf-109s I care to. Now I am interested in building some of the OTHER airplanes flown by the USAAF/USAF. Designations like OA-, L-, UC-, are my current interests. This means conversions and scratchbuilding. I have made a vac machine and carve wood for patterns. Conversions so far: Lockheed Vega/UC-101. Stinson Reliant/UC-81, Beech Staggerwing/UC-43. On the workbench: Howard DGA-15/UC-70 scratchbuild, Ercoupe w/JATO! and Stinson Voyager/L-10. I work in 1/48 exclusively. I would be interested in any help with scratchbuiding tips and reference materials.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!! Check out the modelling section as there are a few members with experience with different types of models. Oh, and maybe join in a Group Build!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 24, 2010)

G'day and welcome aboard!


----------



## magnu (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome from England. I know exactly what you mean about the attitudes of some 'club' members - that's why I stopped going nearly thirty years ago! I think you'll find things a lot different here, and not just in the modelling section - lot's of true expertise and friendly help and encouragement from some of the best people I 'know'.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome Hawkeye. I turned 51 this year and also picked up the hobby again a few years ago after many years busy with other things like getting married, managing career, and raising kids. Looking forward to your work!


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2010)

With all, welcome mate! Look forward to seeing some of your kits...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard hawkeye!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys are making me feel old again. 66 and getting back into it! G'day from a U.S. expat down unda. You will enjoy participating on this site. There is a wealth of information from around the globe in here. I am building a 1/48th Tamiya P-51D what races in Reno that I also happened to do the nose art on when sign painting in California, Merlin's Magic. Then I will be doing the same plane in 1/32nd, but only when I finish the first! Meanwhile I am doing some 1/72nds of early U.S.S. Yorktown CV-5 CV10 WWII aircraft up to the F9F just to keep me Finishing something. My signature includes Merlin" Magic. Enjoy the site mate! cheers, Bill


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2010)

Spamming/advertising time waster - he's been reported to HQ.


----------



## badbear (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome friend.BB


----------



## badbear (Mar 26, 2010)

who,s the twat !!!!!!! sorry about the vocab.BB


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2010)

He's done six posts, all advertising what appear to be escort agencies. Didn't know there was an agency for the good old Ford rally car......


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 26, 2010)

badbear said:


> who,s the twat !!!!!!! sorry about the vocab.BB



WHAT ??:


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't this post be removed?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2010)

Not you Hawkeye. I think BB was aiming his comment at the spammer who posted in your thread, and five others. It was reported to the Mods.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome mate !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 29, 2010)

G'day Hawkeye welcome to the forum, glad to have you aboard


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------

